# Mushroom ID



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Assuming this is a hen of the woods growing in my backyard. Can someone confirm and give some harvesting and cooking tips? Do I harvest it now or wait a bit?







Seems like this thing popped up almost overnight.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

stebo said:


> Assuming this is a hen of the woods growing in my backyard. Can someone confirm and give some harvesting and cooking tips? Do I harvest it now or wait a bit?
> View attachment 262811
> Seems like this thing popped up almost overnight.


You should post this in the Identification Help Photos sub forum under the MichiganMushrooms.com forum to get some good responses.

Hen-Of-The-woods usually pop up in autumn.


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Petronius post it on the mushroom forum under out and about to get more opinions that been said it does look like a hen. It very well could be , this as been a very off year weather wise


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

crb said:


> I agree with Petronius post it on the mushroom forum under out and about to get more opinions that been said it does look like a hen. It very well could be , this as been a very off year weather wise


Yeah, he posted it in Identification Help Photos in the Mushroom forum. celticcurl says it is a black staining polypore.


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

that makes sense


----------

